# The Jinder Mahal Thread - *BREAKING* Mahal debunks all allegations, claims he is STRAIGHT EDGE



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hello, and welcome to the thread where we have constructive discussions regarding the Maharaja of Smackdown Live, Jinder Mahal~! *










***State of the Mahal Markdom Address**

**Triple H on Mahal's hardwork and attitude**

**The Evolution of Jinder Mahal**

**The Stolen Championship Title Photoshoot**

**Inspiring interview with BBC Asia**

**Jinder claims he's STRAIGHT EDGE** :shocked:*

Unofficial smileys that should be added by the admins but aren't just because he looks different, and is more educated, wealthy, and more cultured than you:


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

With a GREAT pick up line & some bold fonts in-between, 

Psy.


----------



## catboyslim (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> I don't find a lot of time to post as much on here anymore, but as the Godfather of *the Rise of Mahal*, who has followed Mahal since his debut in 2012, watching him every week on Raw right from his feud with Khali to the debacle with Santino from where it all went downhill, to when he worked Superstars to defeat wrestlers that he deemed were beneath him, and live in action in India last year - where there were around 100,000 people in attendance besides me, I had a few arguments to make in response to some of the stupid shit people have been spewing in here lately.
> 
> First off, the match that made him the #1 contender *was a multi-man match, where you DO NOT have to be better than the other men* - you just have to be in the right place at the right time. So while* Jinder doesn't necessarily have the most credible win-loss record going into the match, in this story, he didn't need to. He was just in the right place at the right time.* AND he had help. It wasn't like he was jobbing week in and week out and then just beat Zayn clean one night to face Randy the next night. Yes, all of this was pretty sudden, *but with this story, it STILL WORKS.*
> 
> ...


Calm down mate. This is not healthy.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

This fad will be over soon guys and these trolls will disappear


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

OP is a geek on the grounds that @pagi is the *true* OG Jinder mark.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

*THE STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*


I don't find a lot of time to post as much on here anymore, but as the Godfather of *the Rise of Mahal*, who has followed Mahal since his debut in 2012, watching him every week on Raw right from his feud with Khali to the debacle with Santino from where it all went downhill, to when he worked Superstars to defeat wrestlers that he deemed were beneath him, and live in action in India last year - where there were around 100,000 people in attendance besides me, I had a few arguments to make in response to some of the stupid shit people have been spewing in here lately. 

First off, the match that made him the #1 contender *was a multi-man match, where you DO NOT have to be better than the other men* - you just have to be in the right place at the right time. So while* Jinder doesn't necessarily have the most credible win-loss record going into the match, in this story, he didn't need to. He was just in the right place at the right time.* AND he had help. It wasn't like he was jobbing week in and week out and then just beat Zayn clean one night to face Randy the next night. Yes, all of this was pretty sudden, *but with this story, it STILL WORKS.*

And then there's the fact that there's *four shows till Backlash - FOUR SHOWS*, and *THIS ISN'T GOING TO BE THE SAME JINDER MAHAL THAT HE WAS AS AN ENHANCEMENT TALENT*, he's possibly getting more character development in the coming weeks, and especially with the Singh Brothers adding to the dynamic, its going to be a whole new story WHICH HASN'T EVEN PLAYED OUT YET. But you, your smart ass sees people leaving Backlash before the mainevent because Jinder does nothing for you? Well have you given this Jinder Mahal a fucking chance yet? All he's done so far is come out of a pretty good multi-man match as the winner in a moment that was actually surprising and fresh for once, AND he cut a good promo to some *great fucking heat*. You're already calling this a failed experiment despite it being only the first week with nothing having gone wrong as of yet.

The heat argument. *What kind of heat was it?* I don't know, but* I won't deny that part of the heat was because of the surprise, as most of them in attendance were rooting for Zayn, and then a person who's never been taken seriously and only worked as an enhancement talent for years just beat Sami Zayn.* While part of the reaction was COME ON, THAT'S BULLSHIT, as he was cutting that promo, *you could clearly see where this could go if they capitalize on this heat.* It isn't like Mahal always came out to crickets before this, cause *he does give out this vibe of someone that you just want to boo.* So that, and the situation both could clearly work in his favor IF he's booked the right way, in the sense that they give people that something to care about - which I admit is missing right now.

Now as far as the build goes, there's two ways they could go on about this - have him be the same Mahal that falls short, but now with the Singh Brothers, manages to cease opportunities that he doesn't really deserve, or just book him as a good fucking heel picking some wins up with the Singh brothers involved to an extent. Both would work just fine with his character, but the latter obviously would do more in terms of longevity. Or they could do both, in that order, which would help them really make him as a character. 

*Jinder isn't going win the title at Backlash, lets face it.* This was sudden and all, but they're not fucking stupid. *But Jinder could very well come out of this a made man*, and it isn't just for the Indian market (which alone is going to make them a whole lot of money btw, I already pre-ordered 12 limited edition Jinder Mahal turbans), the brand as a whole could gain a lot from having another good character, another good heel.

*But wait, he can't be a good heel?* Again, you've only seen him work short matches as an enhancement talent with no push, booking or character-wise whatsoever. I'm not saying he's the best worker, but as someone who's watched almost all his matches on Superstars and Mainevent since years, he is not bad by any means. *SO HOW ABOUT YOU GIVE HIM A FUCKING CHANCE TO WORK A DECENT MATCH WITH HIM AS THE FOCUS FOR ONCE?* Its the same with mic work too. Whenever he did get the chance, it was usually the same foreign heel material, BUT he's always delivered them the way he was expected to. 

So honestly, most of you making claims about him being bad haven't even seen what he's really capable of *when given the chance.*

Wrestlemania's over, and Summerslam's still not anytime soon - this is the season in which they can afford to experiment. There may other people who're also deserving of a chance, but with Rusev out, and them waiting on Corbin, outside of Jinder, only Harper was left. 



I don't really know on what basis they made the call to do this right now with Jinder, for all we know *it could be Vince rewarding him for putting in the work day in and day out despite his position on the roster, where he could've easily been complacent like most others in his spot just traveling around the world and picking up a good paycheck at the end of the day. I mean, we all know Vince loves him some good oily muscluar man. So if you're mad that he got the chance before someone else who you thought deserves it more, yes, maybe he's not done a lot on TV, but he has put in the work to deserve a chance.* And yes, a chance doesn't mean you put someone directly in a World Championship match, BUT he hasn't. Because like I said, there's still four more shows to make this work.

You want them to make new stars all the time, and for once they try something but just because they pick someone who isn't your usual internet darling, BOOM - SMACKDOWN'S GOING DOWN THE SHITTER. *Could this whole experiment fail? Absolutely. And then I'd agree with the things you're saying too. But has it failed yet? *

What if Jinder really comes out of this a star? 

*What if in four weeks, Smackdown really becomes THE MAHAL THAT JINDER BUILT?* :banderas


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

Less Reigns threads ever since the Jinder rise, what could this mean?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

The Unhindered Era is nigh. Get on board his mighty bandwagon.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

Way I see it is there are people who get how good Jinder and this whole angle is and then theres people who don't. I actually like that its triggered so many people so I'm ok with it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

I'm not on the Jinder Unhindered bandwagon (yet?) but OP makes some fair points.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

I can't wait for this loser to become WWE Champion.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> OP is a geek on the grounds that @pagi is the *true* OG Jinder mark.


Pagi is #1. OP came after the success of Pagi and hurt the growth of Jinder under King Pagi's reign. Sincerely hope he wasn't banned and can make a glorious return.

While the OP echos the common sentiments shared by most long-term Jinder fans, he conveniently skips over the obvious and blatant acts of racism and discrimination against hard-working Indians and Sikhs on the American continent that will lead the way in Jinder's push. People claim that it is because of "lack of talent" or "steroid-look (conveniently looking over that everyone on the roster is on some form of growth hormones)", but I know better than they do. It is because they see the face of the American Dream; the face of what America should be with equality, liberties and justice for all. Jinder represents that new wave of progressive thinking and development and as people with their livelihood on the line, they push back and repress all "foreign intrusion" in the form of "he isnt talented".

Talent can be taught. Genetics cannot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> And you're a geek on the grounds of not knowing your fucking shit.


Pagi joined in 2004, you joined in 2011. Try again, ******.



Desecrated said:


> Pagi is #1. OP came after the success of Pagi and hurt the growth of Jinder under King Pagi's reign. Sincerely hope he wasn't banned and can make a glorious return.
> 
> While the OP echos the common sentiments shared by most long-term Jinder fans, he conveniently skips over the obvious and blatant acts of racism and discrimination against hard-working Indians and Sikhs on the American continent that will lead the way in Jinder's push. People claim that it is because of "lack of talent" or "steroid-look (conveniently looking over that everyone on the roster is on some form of growth hormones)", but I know better than they do. It is because they see the face of the American Dream; the face of what America should be with equality, liberties and justice for all. Jinder represents that new wave of progressive thinking and development and as people with their livelihood on the line, they push back and repress all "foreign intrusion" in the form of "he isnt talented".
> 
> Talent can be taught. Genetics cannot.


Worry not: @pagi wasn't banned, though he hasn't been on here since late 2015 from what I saw on his profile.

I'm very indifferent toward Jinder: his physique has always been great, even prior to juicing, but that has always been his only definite strength. His promo after winning the six-pack challenge was surprisingly decent, thanks to the sheer amount of heat he generated and because his promo rung of truth due to some people actually being discriminatory because they can't tell the different between Muslims, Hindus and Sikhs. However, I really don't see him being a main eventer after this, due to his ring work never being eye-opening and his lack of charisma (though his intensity could help make up for that).


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

I'm pretty sure this is a little push so I've got no problem with JInder being in this position. If he was genuinely being built as a main eventer then I'd be worried.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

How many of these threads have we had this week? Forty?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

*This role would have been more suited for the mid card titles. Give him some credibility first. Perhaps throw him in the MITB for SD?*


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

Jinder Mahal vs Roman Reigns. India vs America. One of the biggest money matches.
Vince is a genius


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



Desecrated said:


> Pagi is #1. OP came after the success of Pagi and hurt the growth of Jinder under King Pagi's reign. Sincerely hope he wasn't banned and can make a glorious return.


Who are you again? unkout



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Pagi joined in 2004, you joined in 2011. Try again, ******.


And Jinder debut in 2012, your point? 

Also, good job. :mj4


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

I don't see why anybody isn't giving it a chance. It's new, it's fresh, it was unexpected. The promo was pretty good afterwards. I think people were just pissed because he is getting a WWE championship match before indy geek Zayn.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I can't wait for this loser to *become WWE Champion*.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

I get your point, but why would you make a plea to stop booing the heel?

Please, smarks, boo this man as loud as you boo Roman Reigns!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

tl;dr


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

K, OP's obession quite frankly concerns me, but for the sake of argument, I'll give my 2 cents on Jinder as a talent below...

First off, Jinder's work has almost never interested me because one, his gimmick is boring and been done to death, do we REALLY need another foreign guy who does nothing but scowl at people from America? Next, while he's certainly not a bad worker, his moveset isn't particularly interesting to me, to be fair I haven't exactly watched a ton of his matches, so if anyone has a link to his best work in the ring so far, do post it for me.

This next point is just a personal peeve of mine, but his look is not a unique one, no I do not care whether his bod is the real deal or not, he just doesn't stand out to me, he just looks like yet another anti American heel from india, and sad to say, there's basically nothing new or potentially interesting about this fact. If there was a way to differentiate him from other anti American heels, then we might have something to talk about here.

All this aside, Jinder did cut an effective, albeit very stereotypical promo about American prejudice against basically any nation not named USA, and his new little helpers will definitely help his ailing win/loss ratio...I think, but I don't see this new resurgence lasting very long for ole Jindy, I imagine he's just mid card filler for a small PPV as someone else already pointed out, then he'll just disappear into obscurity once more.

Naturally, this is all just speculation on my part, with all things there's no telling what the future may hold, but given WWE's track record, it wouldn't surprise me. :/


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*

Don't want to be a hassle to the mods by making multiple threads even though this really deserves one, but.





:trips8 :trips8 :trips8​


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

Fucking shades of Rock/Hogan @2:41 :banderas


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

Bah gawd the mahal era is upon us


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

Jinder has been trash his whole career but building a "BODY" can get you places. Ask Finn Balor!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



Ham and Egger said:


> Jinder has been trash his whole career but building a "BODY" can get you places. Ask Finn Balor!


:eyeroll

Anywho, this Jinder Myballs guy must really be doing something for ya OP


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



BaeJLee said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> Anywho, this Jinder Myballs guy must really be doing something for ya OP


Am I wrong? I am a huge fan of Finn but I know he wouldn't get as far as he did if didn't have a great physique.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

Jinder has evolved beyond humanity. It's his Universe now and we are merely along for the ride.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



Ham and Egger said:


> Am I wrong? I am a huge fan of Finn but I know he wouldn't get as far as he did if didn't have a great physique.


Balor has more on Jinder than physique. He got to where he is because of his talent. If physique is all it takes then what do we say about Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens? And what about John Morrison? He was literally nicknamed The Shaman of Sexy and Miz got over instead of him.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



BaeJLee said:


> And what about John Morrison? He was literally nicknamed The Shaman of Sexy and Miz got over instead of him.


I remember during that time i wondered how they retained Miz but let Morrison out... 

Jinder has age in his side i guess if they can make him upper mid card atleast they've done their job well


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> And Jinder debut in 2012, your point?
> 
> Also, good job. :mj4


My point is that pagi is WF's OG Jinder mark, durr. His status as such has even reached inside joke-status on WF, which therefore makes you come off like a geek that tries way too hard.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

I can't wait until he loses to Randy Orton and never gets put in the main event again so these Jinder threads will stop and go away for good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

To think, this dude looked like this within the last year.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



DJ Punk said:


> I can't wait until he loses to Randy Orton and never gets put in the main event again so these Jinder threads will stop and go away for good.



That's not going to happen.

and the pic someone posted above wasn't within the last year. Pretty sure it's a few years old.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



Saturn said:


> Way I see it is there are people who get how good Jinder and this whole angle is and then theres people who don't. I actually like that its triggered so many people so I'm ok with it.


What about the people like myself who are just annoyed at the amount of threads about him that we're getting?


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



AlternateDemise said:


> What about the people like myself who are just annoyed at the amount of threads about him that we're getting?


Don't post in them and find topics that you're actually interested in. Problem solved.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



Saturn said:


> Don't post in them and find topics that you're actually interested in. Problem solved.


If there actually WERE interesting topics as opposed to just Jinder threads this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

The evolution from Jinder Mahal to Steroid Mahal?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

I swear I hate Bandwagon fans. All of a sudden we're meant to think Jinder is good? or any good as a wrestler? His shit. He was a jobber for a reason. Now we're gonna forget that and shoot him into the main event without slowly building him up to that position. So fucking stupid.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

I think Jinder needs to win this belt


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> My point is that pagi is WF's OG Jinder mark, durr. His status as such has even reached inside joke-status on WF, which therefore makes you come off like a geek that tries way too hard.


You joined in 2013, you weren't even around back when me, pagi and Kenton started what you're seeing today. 

Inside joke, like YOU'D ever be in on something :mj4 Well, atleast I see you've learned some manners now.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

And speaking of Jinder, man how legit did he look last night? :banderas


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

If people think the "IWC" mentality is annoying as fuck, you should step outside of yourselves and see what the "Jinder hipsters" look like. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> You joined in 2013, you weren't even around back when me, pagi and Kenton started what you're seeing today.
> 
> Inside joke, like YOU'D ever be in on something :mj4 Well, atleast I see you've learned some manners now.


Yeah, that Mahal renaissance sure was one hell of a momentous run, hence why pagi and Kenton are riding high with you right now, right?

:kappa

But yeah, pagi was and still is the OG Jinder fan, considering he was the only of you three that has consistently shown some semblance of being a Mahal fan from what I've gathered. However, I'd be inclined to believe your claim had you not decided to hinder Jinder's nuts by riding them so hard by suddenly coming off like such a try-hard mark for him.

Subtlety goes a long way, geek.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: STATE OF THE MAHAL MARKDOM ADDRESS*



Chris90 said:


> Less Reigns threads ever since the Jinder rise, what could this mean?


Anything that results in less Reigns must be good.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

am i the only one that is shocked that there are here 3rd world indian guys that can write english without errors?
#Cum2India


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

*I wish he would wear this mask and I am not trolling. He would look totally bad ass in a mask.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

He looked legit in the suit.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



MontyCora said:


> If people think the "IWC" mentality is annoying as fuck, you should step outside of yourselves and see what the "Jinder hipsters" look like. Jesus fucking Christ.


IWC fans, especially here are intolerant of opinions that go against theres. Nobody is entering your threads and telling you how great Jinder is. We make threads about him for people who actually want to discuss him and enjoy what he's doing. If that isn't you, fine but stop trying to shit all over someone else's good time. 

If you hate that Jinder is getting pushed, fine. We don't care.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



Saturn said:


> IWC fans, especially here are intolerant of opinions that go against theres. Nobody is entering your threads and telling you how great Jinder is. We make threads about him for people who actually want to discuss him and enjoy what he's doing. If that isn't you, fine but stop trying to shit all over someone else's good time.
> 
> If you hate that Jinder is getting pushed, fine. We don't care.


*No one hates the fact that he is being pushed. It's because he came out of left field. Where is the back story? It's just boom, Mahal is in the main event. Fuck that bullshit. I want substance and not some random jobber all of a sudden at the top of the card.*


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



blackholeson said:


> *No one hates the fact that he is being pushed. It's because he came out of left field. Where is the back story? It's just boom, Mahal is in the main event. Fuck that bullshit. I want substance and not some random jobber all of a sudden at the top of the card.*


I agree, I think he should have been built up more. Still enjoying the feud for what it is, and the jobber going from the bottom to the very top is still interesting in its own way.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



Saturn said:


> I agree, I think he should have been built up more. Still enjoying the feud for what it is, and the jobber going from the bottom to the very top is still interesting in its own way.


*I like that he hit the gym. He looks the part, but he still comes off as bland. Where's the character? I need something more than Jinder Mahal and two midgets ringside. Mahal needs a look that stands out. Where is the all white, yogi beard? Where is the big time entrance theme? I would love to see him come out from beneath the stage, floating in mid air on the special chair that we have all seen on youtube. Amazing strength due to his real Yoga lifestyle, not DDP's bullshit. Berates hipsters for pretending to understand what yoga is. It's a culture of people, a lifestyle. Not some flavor of the month for upper class yuppies driving Saab's. Legend has it he can spew fire and will never tap out because the yoga he does gives him amazing flexibility.*


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



blackholeson said:


> *I like that he hit the gym. He looks the part, but he still comes off as bland. Where's the character? I need something more than Jinder Mahal and two midgets ringside. Mahal needs a look that stands out. Where is the all white, yogi beard? Where is the big time entrance theme? I would love to see him come out from beneath the stage, floating in mid air on the special chair that we have all seen on youtube. Amazing strength due to his real Yoga lifestyle, not DDP's bullshit. Berates hipsters for pretending to understand what yoga is. It's a culture of people, a lifestyle. Not some flavor of the month for upper class yuppies driving Saab's. Legend has it he can spew fire and will never tap out because the yoga he does gives him amazing flexibility.*


I like the character of a delusional narcissist that believes his own hype and suddenly thinks he's this huge star. The fact that he has such little credibility adds to it in a way and it's what's getting him a lot of heat. I do agree though it would be better if he had a better, big-time feel type of entrance. Hope they also do more backstage segments. The GQ photo shoot thing was funny but he needs to do more promos in the ring and get more wins to seem legit.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

Get rid of the crappy cliched Indian theme song for something more bad ass too.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*

Don't need photoshopped shots no more :tripsblessed


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: THE EVOLUTION OF JINDER MAHAL*



Saturn said:


> I like the character of a delusional narcissist that believes his own hype and suddenly thinks he's this huge star. The fact that he has such little credibility adds to it in a way and it's what's getting him a lot of heat. I do agree though it would be better if he had a better, big-time feel type of entrance. Hope they also do more backstage segments. The GQ photo shoot thing was funny but he needs to do more promos in the ring and get more wins to seem legit.


*He can still play the delusional narcissist that you are entertained by. What I am suggesting is that his look drastically change. The suit and turban are just so cliche. I want an image of a fictional character. I'm talking riding on an Elephant at the next WM type shit. I want a mixture between Xerxes from 300 and Dhalsim from Street Fighter (with the white beard). Image is everything as he came back looking like a million bucks and look at where it got him. Get rid of the two midgets and get that other guy from India that they signed to watch his back, Jeet Rama.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

The Chicago fans are gonna rightfully shit over this match


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE Championship photoshoot*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/gallery/jinder-mahal-wwe-championship-photos#fid-40104561

Nice to see hes getting the publicity shots out of the way early before his momentous win at Backlash in 3 weeks.

Some pics -


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

Now imagine if they got behind a guy like Bryan or Kevin Owens this way...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

He's holding the belt upside down in the second pic, lol.

Also, in the Recent Discussions sidebar it looks like he got released, cos all you can read is 'wwe.com release Jinder' :lol


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

When I first saw the thread title I though it said 'WWE Release Jinder Mahal"


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



KO Bossy said:


> Now imagine if they got behind a guy like Bryan or *Kevin Owens* this way...


You mean the guy who just won his 2nd US title on top of his two IC title reigns and his 6 month world title run? All of that since 2015. 
But they didn't get behind him just like Goldberg 'buried' him at FastLane


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

wush they would just release him


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



Ambrose Girl said:


> He's holding the belt upside down in the second pic, lol.
> 
> Also, in the Recent Discussions sidebar it looks like he got released, cos all you can read is 'wwe.com release Jinder' :lol


He is holding it upside down on purpose, its to show the M, for Mahal.

And lol at WWE releasing Jinder. The man is gold, and they know it. He is a future WWE champion for sure. Just look at how amazing he looks with the belt.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

I was so happy at first then :mj2


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

Wow what some strong booking can do, also this its still much less strong booking than Roman and Rollins and I kinda liking more Jinder than them lol


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

I hope he wins.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

Simply put it, he is on his way to becoming one of the biggest superstars of all time. 
His look, presence, intensity, star power, international drawing, legitimacy, coolness and more is unmatched. 
So it is no wonder the train is fully behind him. WWE are going to make a lot of money from his talents


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

I saw the words "WWE release Jinder" in the title and got excited for a second.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

:kobe I don't recall them normally doing this so he must be winning.


I saw the title and thought he got released and was like :kobelol


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

I love it. He looks like the perfect heel champ. And the 1 thing I always hated about WWE, is that heel champions were never treated like super stars. They were just random foreigners who got the belt ran around, and then finally get beat, then celebrate the american white hero who gets it back

I would enjoy him being champion for the Summer, hella better than fucking Brock Lesnar. Cause 2 Lesnar matches if bad matchups will be lame, goldberg was bunk for 3rd time. But I rather get a "Summer of Jinder" like we got "Summer of Rollins", but instead of J&J Security, we will get Singh Bros.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



CesaroSwing said:


> You mean the guy who just won his 2nd US title on top of his two IC title reigns and his 6 month world title run? All of that since 2015.
> But they didn't get behind him just like Goldberg 'buried' him at FastLane


Yeah the guy who was handed the title by Triple H wearing a suit after Triple H beat everyone up, getting all the heat for himself while Owens looked like an incompetent schmuck who couldn't win anything. Then he spent the next few months being booked like a bitch.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I thought it said "WWE release Jinder Mahal" at first lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

Does he still have the belt stolen from Orton or does Orton have possession of it? Could this just be a heel move by Jinder posing with the stolen title as if it was his?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



Ambrose Girl said:


> He's holding the belt upside down in the second pic, lol.
> 
> Also, in the Recent Discussions sidebar it looks like he got released, cos all you can read is 'wwe.com release Jinder' :lol


Nah, he's doing that on purpose so it looks like an M for his name Mahal.









Edited the thread title btw, so people don't see it on the main page and think he got released. :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WWE.com release Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah the guy who was handed the title by Triple H wearing a suit after Triple H beat everyone up, getting all the heat for himself while Owens looked like an incompetent schmuck who couldn't win anything. Then he spent the next few months being booked like a bitch.


Whereas Jinder is winning all of his matches on his own and he's looking strong as fuck? :wut

Your first post was just so strange. 
"If only they got behind Bryan and Owens like this" 
I'm sure they wish that they got to win a no. contenders match and take a picture with a title instead of you know actually _winning_ titles


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

This is a nightmare.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

Oh, so he's ripping off The Miz who's been doing that upside down W to M thing for years? :lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does he still have the belt stolen from Orton or does Orton have possession of it? Could this just be a heel move by Jinder posing with the stolen title as if it was his?


Orton got it back after Shane took it from Mahal.


----------



## STROWMans_RAWRR (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

They're basically telling us he's going to win. I love it I watched his promos in repeat.

I'm just gonna need a different finisher, that Cobra slam isn't working. I'd like to see him do a sit out powerslam. Or a seated Cobra clutch.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

I was praying that they'd actually release the photos and they did :mark :mark

He looks absolutely amazing with the title.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

_*An indication of maybe he is will be the next WWE Champion.*_ :hmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

This is Jinder's Universe and we're fortunate enough to be living in it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> This is Jinder's Universe and we're fortunate enough to be living in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE Championship photoshoot*

Like him or not, Jinder unquestionably looks good with that belt.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

These released photos make me think that he ain't getting that title and it's just wwe doing trails with him to see if he can click...

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

I don't like Jinder and I'm not in this troll bandwagon but hey, you gotta admit that the guy actually looks like a campion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh, so he's ripping off The Miz who's been doing that upside down W to M thing for years? :lol


It's called an homage.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



Brodus Clay said:


> Wow what some strong booking can do, also this its still much less strong booking than Roman and Rollins and I kinda liking more Jinder than them lol


He's not booked that strong. He only beat Sami Zayn. James Ellsworth is probably above Sami Zayn at this point.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

The MAHARAJA is coming for *Jock Lazer* and *Hustle Hayes* after he is done with *Rory Awesome*.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*

He didn't even beat Zayn clean, Zayn had him dead to rights until both Singh brothers interfered. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again; Jinder still has the kayfabe in-ring presence of a jobber, but the Singh brothers and good timing are what is elevating him. His matches are more competitive than they used to be but as far as I know he hasn't won clean yet since his push started.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE.com showcase Jinder Mahal WWE championship photoshoot*



KOMania1 said:


> He didn't even beat Zayn clean, Zayn had him dead to rights until both Singh brothers interfered.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again; Jinder still has the kayfabe in-ring presence of a jobber, but the Singh brothers and good timing are what is elevating him. His matches are more competitive than they used to be but as far as I know he hasn't won clean yet since his push started.


I think they are making sure he can revert back to his old status after this, i guess

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

ain't it funny how nobody here gave a flying shit about this guy until now. No Jinder Mahal avatars, no Jinder Mahal sigs, no Jinder Mahal threads...now people are all over the guy.

Bandwagoners gonna be bandwagoners.

My opinion of him hasn't changed, he's rubbish and there is so much better talent on the roster to be utilizing than this guy.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Jinder should have his own forum. The man deserves more than just a thread dedicated to him.
Just look how good he looks wearing all that gold. He's THE man


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

These Indians lol


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



VitoCorleoneX said:


> These Indians lol


As someone who is not Indian, I can say with first hand experience that you dont have to be Indian (or even Canadian) to support the Maharaja. The rise of Mahal is a worldwide phenomenon. 

Jindermania is running wild. And what are you haters gonna do, when it runs wild on you?


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

is it just me or is there more excitement for Styles and Owens and the US title then Jinder and Orton for the WWE title?

part of me thinks WWE knows this so they will have to pull out all the stops for Jinder and Orton though part of me thinks I'm going to be disappointed so I don't know?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



squarebox said:


> ain't it funny how nobody here gave a flying shit about this guy until now. No Jinder Mahal avatars, no Jinder Mahal sigs, no Jinder Mahal threads...now people are all over the guy.
> 
> Bandwagoners gonna be bandwagoners.
> 
> My opinion of him hasn't changed, he's rubbish and there is so much better talent on the roster to be utilizing than this guy.


Actually I'm happy this happened, this counter that argument of Rollins and Reigns getting attention being because of talent alone, booking was always a big factor, there are people that think Bray and Ambrose are untalented because sub par booking lol.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

*I have a feeling Jinder's going to win the title. They're already featuring him with it. The belt looks great on him.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Can't wait until Hulk Hogan cuts a promo about Iron Shiek, then dispatches the guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

*JINDER MYBALLS gets an official thread before REIGNS?! 
:what? :wtf :wow :rude*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Legit BOSS said:


> *JINDER MYBALLS gets an official thread before REIGNS?!
> :what? :wtf :wow :rude*


You could start one, but you know the backlash that is gonna get and it will probably be closed in the first day lol


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

This Jinder hype and it's bandwagon is *pathetic*. The amount of shit people give Reigns and I don't even like Reigns. You people are completely on board with a jobber getting the title, but completely shit on a guy that WWE has properly built up. I'd rather have Reigns as champion for a year than to have Jinder get a title win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



joesmith said:


> is it just me or is there more excitement for Styles and Owens and the US title then Jinder and Orton for the WWE title?
> 
> part of me thinks WWE knows this so they will have to pull out all the stops for Jinder and Orton though part of me thinks I'm going to be disappointed so I don't know?


I mean you could say there's more excitement for Styles vs Owens, but there's definitely more buzz around Orton vs Jinder

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *JINDER MYBALLS gets an official thread before REIGNS?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well tbf there were more Jinder threads then Reigns threads :troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Jinder worked and trained hard to get this thread. Another glass ceiling broken. :drose


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



embarassed fan said:


> *I have a feeling Jinder's going to win the title. They're already featuring him with it. The belt looks great on him.*


I think he takes the title too and possibly have a lengthy run with it, proably not losing it until later in the year.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



TheGreatBanana said:


> This Jinder hype and it's bandwagon is *pathetic*. The amount of shit people give Reigns and I don't even like Reigns. You people are completely on board with a jobber getting the title, but completely shit on a guy that WWE has properly built up. I'd rather have Reigns as champion for a year than to have Jinder get a title win.


SHANTIIIII, the MAHARAJA will help you go away from WWE and find inner peace.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

He finally seems slightly credible with his new finisher


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Thank you OP for posting this photo shoot. I too didn't know if the photos would actually be real or just part of an angle. Jinder looks handsome, sharp and classy. Reminds me a lot of Bobby Roode here.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Foley's Socko said:


> He finally seems slightly credible with his new finisher


What new finisher? That looks like a double team move and that suplex/powerbomb spot is overdone these days. 

He doesn't need a new finisher. I like his finisher, but he could use a new entrance and just some more promo and meaningful segments.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Well hell, at this point all I have to say is, why not? They've done worse, much.. much.. worse..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



karan316 said:


> SHANTIIIII, the MAHARAJA will help you go away from WWE and find inner peace.


Jinder calms my disquieted mind and points the way to enlightenment. I just follow the mantra, "What Would Jinder Do?" and the rest is easy.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Jinder calms my disquieted mind and points the way to enlightenment. I just follow the mantra, "*What Would Jinder Do*?" and the rest is easy.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

I'm getting so worried about this Jinder thing. Just watched Bring It To The Table, and Rosenberg, Graves and JBL discuss Jinder. Rosenberg is giddy about Mahal's push, mirroring some of the OTT support he's had on here lately, but Rosenberg was also in major smartass mode through most of the show. JBL brings up India and the business potential, plus Jinder's physique. 

And that's all you can say about the guy. He hasn't done a good promo, a good match, or anything really note-worthy. The fact that someone this hopeless is getting a major push to simply break into a new market sucks the life out of me as a wrestling fan. I have to watch a WWE title match with this roided up, clumsy piece of shit. The most notable thing about him is that when he's been given matches longer than 5 minutes, it's been against the world's best- Rollins, Cesaro and Zayn. It's the only time I've seen those three guys have sub-standard matches.

I thought I could tolerate this happening so long as it was a one-shot deal and Mahal was back to jobbing in 3 minutes to Mojo Rawley after Backlash. The way they keep harping on the Indian market, I'm worried.

My man Corey Graves said it best, "Out of the members of 3MB, he was the last one I'd pick to break out."

Fuck Jinder Mahal so much. India's already a big market for WWE anyway, they still think it's all real. Can't they spend some time scouting India for a wrestler with a shred of talent? Or bring back Khali. He at least had some appeal as a monster.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

The Jinder support on here is just another example of people being contentious for the sake of it and trying to get a reaction.

The guy is demonstrably crap in the ring and on the mic. He's getting the usual WWE "Big Guy" push and it'll fail just like normal. They seriously need to stop pushing people to championships in order to get them over ... and actually start pushing people to championships once they've gotten themselves over with either skill or charisma - or preferably both.

Jinder is just another token "foreign" guy getting a push - even though the guy is Canadian. He's about as Indian as Kofi is Jamaican. But I guess at least he can do a convincing accent. Either way, he'll end up as another footnote in WWE history as another guy that looked impressive, but couldn't deliver.

I thought we were past this "You hate me because you're racist" bullshit 15 years ago.
Apparently not.

Shit quality promo material, performed in a below average manner. People are jizzing over THIS guy and still talk about how Styles needs work on the mic?

Please.


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

All Hail the Maharaja


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm getting so worried about this Jinder thing. Just watched Bring It To The Table, and Rosenberg, Graves and JBL discuss Jinder. Rosenberg is giddy about Mahal's push, mirroring some of the OTT support he's had on here lately, but Rosenberg was also in major smartass mode through most of the show. JBL brings up India and the business potential, plus Jinder's physique.
> 
> *And that's all you can say about the guy. He hasn't done a good promo, a good match, or anything really note-worthy. The fact that someone this hopeless is getting a major push to simply break into a new market sucks the life out of me as a wrestling fan. *I have to watch a WWE title match with this roided up, clumsy piece of shit. The most notable thing about him is that when he's been given matches longer than 5 minutes, it's been against the world's best- Rollins, Cesaro and Zayn. It's the only time I've seen those three guys have sub-standard matches.
> 
> ...


"Sucks the life out of me as a wrestling fan". Cry me a river :lol 

The bolded is 100% BS. He has done several great promos since his push started. He's better on the mic and in segments/promos than 95% of the current roster. His physique is better than anyone else's in the whole damn company, with the possible exception of Randy Orton, Neville, and John Cena who are on a similar level. He's not the greatest in the ring, but he's perfectly fine for a huge muscular heel type who has everything else going for him.

Even though he doesn't do the flippy movez and indy spots that haters like you fetishize, he tells a good story in the ring and knows how to sell the way a chickensh!t heel should. In fact, he's probably the most hated heel on the roster, up there with Kevin Owens. And he accomplished this with only 2-3 weeks of a push, versus all of your and the typical IWC fan favorites who have generally been pushed for months or even years.

So fuck YOU and fuck ALL the dumbass haters who are dumb marks for WWE's past booking to the point where you can't recognize real talent. I can't wait until all you clowns bow to the MAHARAJA!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Arsenal79 said:


> "Sucks the life out of me as a wrestling fan". Cry me a river :lol
> 
> The bolded is 100% BS. He has done several great promos since his push started. He's better on the mic and in segments/promos than 95% of the current roster. His physique is better than anyone else's in the whole damn company, with the possible exception of Randy Orton, Neville, and John Cena who are on a similar level. He's not the greatest in the ring, but he's perfectly fine for a huge muscular heel type who has everything else going for him.
> 
> ...


Okay, point me to all your pro-Jinder posts before this push, if you recognise "real talent". Giving generic "I hate America" foreign heel bullshit does not make a great promo. He moves and sells like a robot, zero emotion. That's not telling a story. 

Nice generalising with the "flippy movez and indy spots", never even been to an indy show. "Typical IWC", "haters", "dumb marks"... Hey, we have edgy forum poster bingo! Good for you!

But hey, have fun on your little bandwagon.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Rookie of the Year said:


> Okay, point me to all your pro-Jinder posts before this push, if you recognise "real talent". Giving generic "I hate America" foreign heel bullshit does not make a great promo. He moves and sells like a robot, zero emotion. That's not telling a story.
> 
> Nice generalising with the "flippy movez and indy spots", never even been to an indy show. "Typical IWC", "haters", "dumb marks"... Hey, we have edgy forum poster bingo! Good for you!
> 
> But hey, have fun on your little bandwagon.


Why would anyone make pro Jinder posts when he was booked like a jobber and treated like garbage for the last 6 years? He never got an opportunity before and even if people liked him, they would have given up on him long ago.

Now that they are finally giving him an opportunity, people are posting about him left and right because he is very entertaining and there is some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Saturn said:


> What new finisher? That looks like a double team move and that suplex/powerbomb spot is overdone these days.
> 
> He doesn't need a new finisher. I like his finisher, but he could use a new entrance and just some more promo and meaningful segments.


Whoosh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Jinder shall not let us down.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

I think both the Jinder haters and some of the supporters are both wrong. 

He isn't terrible on the mic but he isn't better than 95% of the roster either. I get some of the frustration here with the booking but Jinder is a perfect example of someone who tried their hardest, got noticed and got pushed and respected for it. I don't think he's ever going to be one of the great ones but he's not as poor of a talent as some of you are making him out to be. I love his promo and his character, and I'll be supporting him even if he regresses back to jobber status, which I don't think will completely happen. 

I know booking doesn't always happen logically or the way it's meant to happen, but that's a problem within the WWE as a whole. I don't see why people are angry at Jinder for that. Let the guy live out his dream.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Hawkke said:


> Well hell, at this point all I have to say is, why not? They've done worse, much.. much.. worse..


Same here. I didn't want to like this but it hasn't been all bad.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Jason Geneva and Jinder Mahal are gonna take over the world BABYYYYY!!!


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**



Rookie of the Year said:


> Fuck Jinder Mahal so much. *India's already a big market for WWE anyway, they still think it's all real. Can't they spend some time scouting India for a wrestler* with a shred of talent? Or bring back Khali. He at least had some appeal as a monster.


WWE was in talks with Sushil Kumar, he has a legit background. Not sure if it worked out.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *STOLEN CHAMPIONSHIP PHOTOSHOOT~!**

Jinder Mahal did an interview with BBC Asia the other day during the UK tour, here's a bunch of footnotes:



> * Jinder says that while his background certainly helped him in getting signed, he did pay his dues having started training at the age of 15, wrestling actively at 18 starting under Bad News Brown, barely even getting paid to do it until 23, all the while also pursuing a business degree at the University of Calgary.
> 
> * Mainly looked up to Bret 'The Hitman' Hart, Shawn Michaels, and the Undertaker growing up. He's also always admired Orton, and was in college when he saw Orton's rise to the World title, and it blows his mind how he's now challenging him for that title.
> 
> ...


:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *NEW* Interview with BBC Asia*

That dedication. Starting at age 15 and finally getting his big break after so many years of blood, sweat, and tears. roud


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

*Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

The sad thing is that such an obvious troll thread will still probably manage to reach a dozen pages or so.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Yeah I assume your being disengenious. Or trolling. Because putting a up to now jobber forced into the main event scene. in the same league as those legends. Hell even Rock up their too. Is stupid beyond beleif.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

I don't watch matches but I watched The Rock segments back in AE. I liked Charlotte because of her segments but I think she will never be Jinder. He is just perfect. However, I found myself googling on Charlotte rather than Jinder. Strange.


----------



## xyzz (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Despite the apostasy in this thread, Unhindered Jinder continues to thrive.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

I guess WWE succeeded in creating a species of fans even below the cognitive strength of Roman Reigns marks - Jinder marks.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Okay. Good for you. Enjoy his ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Roman Reigns fans have been dethroned as WF's worst fanbase with one post. This is a shocking turn of events.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

kay2

LOL.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

WrestlingForum in 'fucking awful thread' shock.

Not even trying anymore it seems.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Lets Go Jinder!!


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*



karan316 said:


> You people are jealous, You want to hate the Maharaja? You boo him because he doesn’t fit the stereotype of the All-American? OR is it because of his family’s wealth? Is it because of his higher education? OR is it because *he speaks two languages*? The fact is you Americans don’t accept diversity but you will have no choice but to accept Jinder Mahal as your next WWE World Champion!


I'm Canadian, like Jinder. I like him in theory. Good faces, good gimmick going. What I don't like is the gross body, the bitch tits, the chicken legs, and the cheating. I will never, ever, ever admire a cheat who can't hack it like a man and set himself apart without sticking a needle in his ass. 

All his good work is tainted by that.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*



karan316 said:


> *You people are jealous*, You want to hate the Maharaja? You boo him because he doesn’t fit the stereotype of the All-American? OR is it because of his family’s wealth? Is it because of his *higher education?* OR is it because *he speaks two languages*? The fact is *you Americans* don’t accept diversity but you will have no choice but to accept Jinder Mahal as your next WWE World Champion!


Im still in High School. I speak 4. Im not from the US. Not jealous.

Again, Jinder/Roman marks can have a really low standard on things.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Jinder's the man. 

- Vic


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: The Jinder Mahal Thread - *NEW* Inspiring interview with BBC Asia*

Well he is our next WWE Champion, so there's obviously gonna be a lot of media happening :draper2

*The whole of India is behind you ahead of your match WWE Backlash against Randy Orton. How does it feel to be representing India in the WWE?*



> I’m very proud to be representing India in the WWE. The Indian fans are very passionate about our product, they’re very passionate about the WWE and it makes me proud that I’m representing all of them on such a big scale and I hope I can become WWE Champion and make all of India proud.
> 
> I just want to thank Indian fans for always supporting me and being very passionate about our product.


*What was it like to move to SmackDown Live and being pushed to the main-event scene almost immediately?*



> It’s been great. They say SmackDown Live is the land of opportunity and I think I’ve proved that it really is. The move has been great. When I originally debuted in 2011, I was on SmackDown. At the time, they were separate from RAW so I feel at home on SmackDown. It’s good to be back.
> 
> RAW is also a great show but I feel, for me, SmackDown is a better opportunity and I’ve run with the opportunity so far on the blue brand.


*What the experience of working with Randy Orton like?*



> The experience is great. I’m on the European tour so I get to wrestle Randy Orton every night. I try to pick up points every time on how to beat him at WWE Backlash to win the WWE Championship. Working with him is great. He’s a legend in the business. As they say, he’s the legend killer but I think it’s time for someone new to challenge him.
> 
> I’m younger than him, I’m faster than him and I’m in better shape than him. I’m also stronger than him and don’t have any injuries so I think it’s time for a new WWE Champion.


*What are your thoughts on the Singh Brothers?*



> The Singh Brothers are good. I’ve actually known them for a long time. They were wrestling in Canada before this and it’s good to see them on SmackDown Live also. They were on 205 Live and NXT earlier.
> 
> Now they’re helping me out (laughs) so it’s good that I have somebody in my corner watching my back.


*What was the feeling like when you finally won the #1 contendership on SmackDown Live?*



> The feeling was great. With everything in perspective, I’m one win away from becoming WWE Champion. One win away from making all my dreams come true and changing my life. So if anything, it motivates me more.
> 
> I’m going to be more aggressive, I’m training harder now. Overall it’s a great feeling being #1 contender but I’m not the champion yet. That’s the goal – to be WWE Champion. The goal isn’t to become #1 contender but to become champion.
> 
> At Backlash, on the 21st, I’ll bring everything to Randy Orton and I will become WWE Champion.


*You’re billed from Punjab, India even though you were born in Canada. Does it ever feel strange that the Canadian side of your upbringing is not showcased on television?*



> No, not at all. I’m Punjabi and speak Punjabi fluently and know all the Indian customs and everything. I learned Punjabi before I learned English in spite of the fact that I was born in Canada. So, I don’t feel like that.
> 
> There are Indians all over the world born in different countries but we all come from the same motherland.


*While you were growing up, who were your favourite wrestlers and biggest influences? Is there any match that you still remember that had a profound impact on you?*



> My biggest influences were Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker. When I was a little older there was The Rock, Mick Foley, and Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> My favourite match of all time is the Iron Man Match between Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania. My other favourite match is Ricky Steamboat vs. Macho Man at WrestleMania 3.


*You’ll challenge for the WWE Championship at WWE Backlash which will be a milestone in your career. Are there any other such moment from your career that you remember particularly fondly?*



> Yeah, the first ever NXT Championship tournament that WWE did. In the final match, it was me vs Seth Rollins. Unfortunately, I lost that match and Seth became the first ever NXT Champion.
> 
> That match is a big moment for me.


*What was it like returning to the WWE like after your hiatus from the company?*



> It feels great to be back, especially after the position I was at. I was just floating near the midcard and the bottom of the card so it was good that I got to go away to find myself as a performer and improve upon myself, improve my body, improve my promo skills and in-ring skills.
> 
> Obviously, I’ve been back less than a year and now I’m the #1 contender so, in a lot of ways, going away was one of the best things to happen to me. Even outside the ring, I invested in real estate. It was an overall time of growth for me – both professionally inside the ring and outside.
> 
> ...


*Your physical transformation during your hiatus has been stark. What’s the secret behind your toned body?*



> The secret is consistency. I literally haven’t had a cheat meal in 3-4 months. I haven’t eaten anything I shouldn’t have. Even now, on the tour, I have my cooling bag with me and I carry 5 meals with me so that I eat every 2 hours. I eat 30/40 grammes of carbohydrates, 30/40 grammes of proteins with every meal.
> 
> Then there’s cardio 6 days a week and weight training 6 days a week.* I also became straight-edge.* I also do a lot of Olympic compound movements.
> 
> ...


*Is there anyone on the current roster who’s a dream opponent for you?*



> *Yeah, I would like to face John Cena. Hopefully, I will be WWE Champion when the time to face Cena comes.*


-

May 21st. Chicago. Your new Straight Edge Superstar. :banderas


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*



Ronny927 said:


> Im still in High School. I speak 4. Im not from the US. Not jealous.
> 
> Again, Jinder/Roman marks can have a really low standard on things.


Chill the fuck out bro. That text was just from a Jinder Mahal promo. I was just posting it as a joke. I am neither a Jinder Mahal or Roman mark, I am an Iron Sheik mark. 



MontyCora said:


> I'm Canadian, like Jinder. I like him in theory. Good faces, good gimmick going. What I don't like is the gross body, the bitch tits, the chicken legs, and the cheating. I will never, ever, ever admire a cheat who can't hack it like a man and set himself apart without sticking a needle in his ass.
> 
> All his good work is tainted by that.


Legs are fine, he needs a surgery to get rid of that gyno.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Jinder is a God. I wouldn't say Austin / Rock level yet but he's getting there.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Enjoy him while you can Jinder marks, because after Backlash it's back to Superstars and dancing with Lord Tensai.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

It's threads like this that give actual Jinder fans a bad rep. I've always liked Jinder and i'm so excited for him to be getting this push but i'd never make any outlandish claims about him as he's only just began to get that focus on him. Let's just see how far he goes.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Once he loses to Orton and goes back into the midcard where he belongs, thankfully that will be the end of the endless topics about him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

He is straight edge? Wow I mean even with steroids that body would take a lot of work. The veins are bit urgh but I will give him credit for getting into decent shape. Still not a fan. 

I am guessing the straight edge is to do with demons he had in the past as I remember seeing a post about it irrc. 

As a non-fan good for him too get a chance to face someone he looked up to for the WWE title.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Damn, Jinder seems like a great guy. A Jinder vs Cena feud would be awesome.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Roy Mustang said:


> He is straight edge? Wow I mean even with steroids that body would take a lot of work. The veins are bit urgh but I will give him credit for getting into decent shape. Still not a fan.
> 
> I am guessing the straight edge is to do with demons he had in the past as I remember seeing a post about it irrc.
> 
> As a non-fan good for him too get a chance to face someone he looked up to for the WWE title.


I'm pretty sure straight edge excludes steroids.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Straight Edge :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> The experience is great. I’m on the European tour so I get to wrestle Randy Orton every night. I try to pick up points every time on how to beat him at WWE Backlash to win the WWE Championship. Working with him is great. He’s a legend in the business. As they say, he’s the legend killer but I think it’s time for someone new to challenge him.
> 
> I’m younger than him, I’m faster than him and I’m in better shape than him. I’m also stronger than him and don’t have any injuries so I think it’s time for a new WWE Champion.


For the love of god don't stiff the guy at Backlash unless you have health insurance......


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jinder Mahal once got into a bar fight with Chuck Norris. Guess who won?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the idea of Jinder, a nasty foreigner type heel. Loved him stealing the title and calling himself the maharaja. And I also love the addition of the Singh bros. 

But last week his hopeless promo and atrocious execution of his already lame ass finisher is giving me serious doubts about this push.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Jinder Mahal once got into a bar fight with Chuck Norris. Guess who won?


Chuck Norris.... :booklel


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Chuck Norris.... :booklel


Jinder beat his ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bet ya'll can't wait for Mahal to win the belt and then the following Smackdown...


....AMADOU!

:CENA

Hogan vs. Sheikh all over again.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

About the straigh Edge part, he did an interview earlier in the year where he said when he returned they asked him about his drinking habits. Apparently he was in his own words downing a 6 pack or two everyday his last go round and told them he would quit if he came back. That's commitment on his part


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't care about being "straight edge". If you roid yourself up, that's your future problem. But if you get a push because of it, and claim you don't do it, just fuck off then!

Scott Hall after his 19th shot would be better and more entertaining than Jinder Mahal.
Probably was, too.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I will admit this much, I say this Jinder push is bordering on an entertaining troll attempt by WWE. The whole thing is stupid, but its entertainingly stupid 

Straight Edge Jinder... why the fuck not


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Since Backlash is in Chicago, he should come out with X's on his hands in an attempt at straight edge supremacy.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The WWE wellness policy is a joke though. 

If you have a prescription for neck pain, soreness, depression, motherfucking insomnia etc you can get a truck load of HGH and other illegal drugs on the policy. Wrestlers are hurting like 90% of the time so it doesn't surprise anyone they're always stocked up. 

My guess Jinder hurt himself earlier, and he got his shipment.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't care about being "straight edge". If you roid yourself up, that's your future problem. But if you get a push because of it, and claim you don't do it, just fuck off then!
> 
> Scott Hall after his 19th shot would be better and more entertaining than Jinder Mahal.
> Probably was, too.


You sound very jealous. Did Jinder nail your girl? Or are you jealous because of his family's wealth?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*



Ronny927 said:


> Im still in High School. I speak 4. Im not from the US. Not jealous.
> 
> Again, Jinder/Roman marks can have a really low standard on things.


You may (or may not) speak 4 languages, but you're obviously not very intelligent lol.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

An Ayatollah + Dick Dastardly = Jinder Mahal.

Yep, he can be a great heel in the next months...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

I hate wrestling fans.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

I like Jinder for a main event just to piss off certain fans. The same sick pleasure I get out of seeing Roman Reigns get another push. Just to see swaths of fans go apoplectic. 

But seriously, Jinder has been at WWE for many years now. He's payed his dues and it's good to see him get his time in the spotlight. He's been doing good, too.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

We'll see how many so called Jinder fans stick around after Backlash


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Jinder is PERFECT. Enjoy him.*

Come on mods, how is this still open. I can accept people thinking Jinder may be better than he seems. I can accept people thinking he deserves to be in the main even when I disagree. But calling him one of the greats of wrestling and the next wrestling icon after the rock is pure trolling at its finest.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Let Usada test him.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

its funny how all the non lifting neckbeards think that steroids will automatically give you a body like jinder. Dude worked his ass off for it, their are plenty of guys that took roids and look like complete shit. Look back in the early 2000s before they even had wellness tests, guaranteed roids were being passed around like candy and most of the guys looked like bloated ass. I don't think people realize how easy it is to get a prescription for testosterone and hgh lmao. You guys realize that Vince McMahon has been juicing his entire life right? Same with Triple H lmao. How ironic would it be to have a guy like Jinder fail a wellness test when they take roids themself?


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*wrestlemania dream match: Roman Reigns vs Jinder Mahal 
The two greatest men in wrestling today. *


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

He just said he's straight edge, I don't think he has anything left to prove now.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I am disappointed. Entered this thread to see Jinder wearing a Trikini.


----------

